# Traeger -- Salmon Smoking Question?!?



## tacotule (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a Traeger Texas Grill that is about 3 years old. It did not come with the digital temp control, but I was able to acquire one out of a new Lil' Tex.

I have been smoking fish on the SMOKE setting, but it has only been running around 110-120 degrees. Should I smoke at this low temp for x hours and then bump up the temp to the next setting of 180 degrees to finish cooking? Or should I just smoke for the entire time at the low temp?

Thanks for any advice, as smoking fish is new to me on this smoker.

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

It depends on what your trying to accomplish.

For a for a nice flaky and juicy filet for dinner we smoke them at 225 and the only take 45 minutes to an hour.

For lox they are cold smoked for 6-8 hours and kept below 90 degrees.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Mark

Welcome to SMF

I guess it depends on what you're trying to do???

Making LOX?

Smoking Fish to 140°

Your digital controller has a "P-Setting"

This will increase/decrease smoke and temp during the Smoke Setting.

Your SmokeSetting should be higher than 140°, or you run the risk of your smoker going out.

You could smoke your fish on the Smoke Setting for 3 hours, and then switch to the 180° Setting to finish.

Here's a pic of one of my gadgets inside my New pellet pro Smoker







You can use this to generate smoke separately from your controller

Todd


----------



## smokeydokey (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Al,

Thanks for your posts to my other thread about fish safety. i schooled myself on the brine thing, and found some tender Quick so I'll be good to go. I really liked you idea here about a quick smoke for a dinner filet. Do you brine those as well, even if its in the smoker for such a short time? I also just pulled my trial batch and it was quite nice, however, the edges did get a little over done. Do you recommend a water pan? I did mine without, and it was fine... but I always like to get things better if I can. Thanks- John


----------



## pfriutz66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Leave it on smoke. the temp will go up and down by about ten degrees or so. Your salmon will take about 3 to 4 hours.


----------

